# Whining noise coming from gear train and rough shifting



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a 93 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 and I am having some noise issues that I can not figure out. Well I drove from my house to my apartment which is about an 120 mile trip and my truck was running like it always does. But when I got in it and drove it a few days later I noticed a whining noise coming from either the transmission, transfer case or the rear diff and i am not sure which of these it is. I checked the oil level on my tranny and added more until it came out the fill hole and took it for a test drive. the noise was still there. My other problem is that when I shift out of third the shifter pops out hard and when I shift into fourth it feels almost like i am grinding gears without the noise. I also checked the rear diff fluid and its really watery not thick like gear oil so i am wondering if that is an indication of a LSD or not.

I also noticed that my clutch was slipping when i take off from a dead stop.

I am hoping someone can shed some light onto my situation. I am PRAYING that the transmission is not going because I am a college student with a budget and cant afford to have it die on me.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the fluid level in the clutch mc...


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

Transmission is probably fine. I'd check the master cylinder fluid level like zanegrey suggested. If that doesn't fix it, your clutch may be getting ready to go out on you (Mine did something similar.) If so, you need to get it fixed before you lose it completely.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*how hard to da a clutch?*

All right that is better than a transmission but i know that this will be a quite a job for me to handle so i was wondering how hard it is to change out the clutch without having a lift to put the truck on? I do not have the money to have a shop do it for me. Plus I wanted to know how long it would take to do a job like this (IN HOURS/DAYS) as i have my week long spring break upcoming so i need to know what kind of time frame i am looking at.

Thanks for all your help.

I will be sure to check the master cylinder also.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*mc fluid color*

I just went out and checked the master cylinder fluid level and it is fine but I am not sure what color it's supposed to be. Mine is kinda a murky green/brown color and I am not sure if that is what its supposed to be. So if someone can tell me what its supposed to look like let me know so if its just dirty i can flush it out and replace it. I just looked around on the internet and know that its DOT 3 or 4 brake fluid in it so I know where to find that. I am sure that the fluid probably needs to be changed as I have had the truck for 4 years and never done it :lame: I know but I have already had to replace the timing chain AFTER it wore through the water jacket, plus the tie rods, lower ball joints and CV boots so I have put A LOT of money into it and I don't want to have to spend more than I have to.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

The brake fluid should be a clear, or light transparent yellow color. You can change it by a vacuum pump or just pumping the clutch with the bleeder cracked on the slave cylinder. I've done both so.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*cool*

Allright at least I know that that is hopefully my culprit in this matter. We will see if changing the fluid makes everything better.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

m96003 said:


> All right that is better than a transmission but i know that this will be a quite a job for me to handle so i was wondering how hard it is to change out the clutch without having a lift to put the truck on? I do not have the money to have a shop do it for me. Plus I wanted to know how long it would take to do a job like this (IN HOURS/DAYS) as i have my week long spring break upcoming so i need to know what kind of time frame i am looking at.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> I will be sure to check the master cylinder also.


According to the manuals at the shops. . . with the proper tools and accomodations the job takes 7.5 hours to do. . . And it is a tough job for someone who dont really know what their doing or have all the right tools and such. I paid a guy to do mine for me and it took him about a full day. And that was with just rolling it up on car ramps in his driveway. he had an impact wrench and a floor jack and plenty of tools. nothing more.

Good luck


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*cool again*

I am lucky that I live by a mechanic who has most of those tools. I have used an impact wrench and it makes life a lot easier. And I have ramps and a floor jack so I will first do what the other person said to do and that is change the clutch fluid this weekend and see if that makes it any better because the fluid is like have figured out not the color that it is supposed to be.

Thanks a lot guys I will post more on how it goes


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*almost got it*

Well I have figured out that my problem is a combination of my release bearing going and the transmission. I have listened to it closer now and it makes noise in 1-3 gear and 5th but I do not get any noise out of 4th. 1st-3rd make the most noise and 5th makes a little. I also found that if I put the truck in neutral it makes noise as well.

What I am hoping is that I will be able to run the truck until the end of May and I will be needing to find a 4x4 5spd tranny and clutch to put in it. I am trying to find a place that has one but ebay does not have one and craigslist does not in my area either. If someone can direct me to a website that would have one that would have one I would appreciate it.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

to tell you the truth the transmission job really isnt that hard. you may not be able to do it yourself but you can manage with jacks, and ramps. call a junkyard for the tranny. or just get yours rebuilt. if its not completely gone it may be more worth getting it rebuilt. As for the throw out bearing. my wines whenever i hit the clutch when its cold. when it warms up, you can barly hear it. my truck only has 78000 miles on it. was it whining only when you hit the clutch?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

my tob is a whiner to


----------



## razorbutt (Mar 25, 2009)

wow I have the same exact problem.. and my mechanic said it could be the transmission throw out bearing. he's charging me 500 to get it fixed.. but i'm gonna shop around maybe i can include a new cluth too for the same price


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya if hes gonna be replacing the throw out bearing, it would be stupid not to just go ahead and replace the clutch and everything while he's in there. It would definitely save you money in the long run cuz the throw out bearing is included in the clutch kits.


----------



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

*whining*

well it only makes the whining noise when you release the clutch and it does it in neutral, 1st-3rd and 5th but for some strange reason it does not make any noise in 4th. I will be working on it this summer if it has not completely gone out by then, it has to make it two more months.

The first time i noticed it was after I made a 90 mile trip from my parents house to my apartment where i live now and it did not make noise that night. I drove it two days later and as soon as i started driving the noise was there but not as loud as it is now. I then drove home to my parents for spring break and the noise got pretty quite after about 30 minutes. but the noise progressively has gotten worse, where originally it was only 1st-3rd and no neutral or 5th, now it is as i said earlier.

I appreciate all you guys have told me and I do have ramps and a jack so i will be able to do get the tranny out on my own.


----------

